# Kissing Gourami red marks in mouth - what would it be?



## dmdz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Ive just noticed a problem with my kissing gourami - red marks on the inside of his mouth, and I think head.

I bought x3 honey gouramis from pets at home, and introduced them into my tank without first quarantining them. One of them immediately died (within 12 hours), and a few days later one of my existing fish died (another older Honey Gourami). The rest started having health issues - a few of them got Ich/Finrot and lost color. Ive just given the final dose of protozin for the Ich & noticed the red marks on the inside of the kissing gouramis mouth. He is one of my favourite fish so I dont want to lose him... Any advice would be appreciated!

He isnt being lethargic at all, seems normal. I'm in the process of doing a good water change to get rid of the dead ich/chemicals. Nitrate is currently hovering around 30ppm (before the water change), I never let it go beyond 40. Tank was established 6+ months.

You can clearly see the marks in the first few seconds of the video 1... he stops moving his mouth for the rest of the video. You may be able to see better in Vid2, but its not the best.... although its available in HD.

Any advice at all deeply appreciated! Thank you!

Video 1





Video 2


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

dmdz said:


> Hi Everyone, Ive just noticed a problem with my kissing gourami - red marks on the inside of his mouth, and I think head.
> 
> I bought x3 honey gouramis from pets at home, and introduced them into my tank without first quarantining them. One of them immediately died (within 12 hours), and a few days later one of my existing fish died (another older Honey Gourami). The rest started having health issues - a few of them got Ich/Finrot and lost color. Ive just given the final dose of protozin for the Ich & noticed the red marks on the inside of the kissing gouramis mouth. He is one of my favourite fish so I dont want to lose him... Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd go with the theory that it's my water (40ppm is pretty high for nitrates) that are causing these problems, and wouldn't do anymore meds right now. Start doing weekly, larger water changes and work on keeping cleaner water and see if that helps. I bet it will! If not, google this symptom in fish and see what you can find, because I don't have any clue. Good luck.

Cute fish 

Gwen


----------



## dmdz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, a good water change solved this problem after a few days - "kissers" is now back to full health and back to asserting his authority over the other tank mates


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

dmdz said:


> Hi, a good water change solved this problem after a few days - "kissers" is now back to full health and back to asserting his authority over the other tank mates



Good to hear! 

Gwen


----------

